# Sticky  Site Suggestions



## Chipp

*This forum is for suggestion on how we can make the forum better. If you want suggestions on components or help please use the appropriate section, do not post in here.*

*This forum is not for bug reports! To report a bug, please see here:* http://www.overclock.net/f/17790/bugs-and-technical-issues

*Please read these threads before posting a new suggestion thread:*

The purpose of the suggestions forum

Do not post polls or petitions in suggestion threads

Please don't suggest changes to the marketplace rep requirements

Please don't suggest Chat,IRC or any other Chat based feature, we will not implement it.

*General suggestions from staff members:*

Read stickies, announcements, and the Site News forum frequently

Unanswered threads

Paypal: Do not GIFT payments!

Inappropriate Advertisement ? How To Report It

*Please search this forum to see if your suggestion has already been posted before posting it.*


----------

